# Nitrocellulose Lacquer in Canada



## Hamm Guitars

I have heard that some people are having trouble finding Nitrocellulose Lacquer in Canada. The reason being that it is pretty nasty stuff, with health and environmental issues.

At any rate, if your guitar is more important than your health, you can go here:

http://www.chemcraft.com/system1.htm

And look up one of the distributors in Canada.

Clancy's Rainbow in London caries it, but be prepaired to be warned and talked out of using it - at first thought it seamed a little anoying, but considering how nasty this stuff is I give them full credit for doing the right thing.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

I'll be putting my nitro supply store online shortly. Should be ready by Sept. Will be for Canucks only and have nitro clear and colors in 11oz aerosol cans.

I cant read anymore reports of people painting guitars with Krylon. Must do something about it.


----------



## Tarbender

Lee Valley and several other retail locations sell Deft Lacquer which I have used extensively as it's available in rattle can or regular.


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## Lowtones

I was thinking of trying Tremclad. If it can brush on the sunshine and turn rust into paint just think what it must be able to do by spraying it on a beautiful piece of wood.:banana:


----------



## Hamm Guitars

YJMUJRSRV said:


> I'll be putting my nitro supply store online shortly. Should be ready by Sept. Will be for Canucks only and have nitro clear and colors in 11oz aerosol cans.
> 
> I cant read anymore reports of people painting guitars with Krylon. Must do something about it.


If Krylon gets your nickers in a nit, this is going to push you right over the edge:

Chrome bumper paint - I painted a strat body with this stuff a little over a year ago for a custom build. It worked, but some metalic grey stuff would always rub off on you. Clear coating over it made everything wrinkle up and get really wierd. I guess I could find out what clear coat will work with it, but I don't think there is much call for chrome bumper painted strats.


----------



## Ripper

Hamm Guitars said:


> Chrome bumper paint - I painted a strat body with this stuff a little over a year ago for a custom build. It worked, but some metalic grey stuff would always rub off on you. Clear coating over it made everything wrinkle up and get really wierd. I guess I could find out what clear coat will work with it, but I don't think there is much call for chrome bumper painted strats.


A guitarist out here painted his guitar with something similar then covered it with a opaque blue. It looks killer and his guitar sounds great. I did up an old strat copy a couple of years ago with a stone finish, turned out great and gets lots of comments.

While I agree there are definite application for when to use Nitro, but I also think there is nothing wrong with using other types of paints if it works and gives the owner the results they want.


----------



## Yerffej

Most anyone I have talked to is getting stuff from Reranch. Pretty reasonable prices, great instruction and support


----------



## peter benn

I've had good luck with Dover rattlecans from a cabinetmaker's wholesaler.


----------



## Greenman

Tarbender said:


> Lee Valley and several other retail locations sell Deft Lacquer which I have used extensively as it's available in rattle can or regular.


I've had good results with Deft as well.


----------



## copperhead

*watco clear gloss lacquer*

last year i bought a quart of watco clear gloss lacquer at a local hardware store, mixed it half and half with lacquer thinner sprayed a neck with excellent results in the past week i emailed watco/rustolieum twice alking if it was nitrocelouse lacquer i have got no responce yet but i found this on the net which a guy called the company they told him it is nitro lacquer
http://www.ptg.org/pipermail/caut/2004-November/013023.html


----------



## Tarbender

Yerffej said:


> Most anyone I have talked to is getting stuff from Reranch. Pretty reasonable prices, great instruction and support



But they won't/can't ship rattle cans to Canada :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## copperhead

*i found this reply in a different build site*

Check out www.mohawk.com - nitro in spray cans (clear and colours) or by the gallon. It is available through most building supply shops in Canada by special order. I just order it from the local building supply store - which gets it from the Canadian distributor www.richelieu.com check out this link http://www.richelieu.com/produit/index.php...m=1&id=6819
I once heard they are owned by behelen and it is the same stuff. I use their nitro toner aerosol on my first build and it worked great. Do a check on the net too, I think there are a few internet shops that sell it out of Quebec.


----------



## copperhead

heres another place in canada mostly bulk im not sure if theres any spray can size http://www.jacquescoulombe.com/mohawk.htm


----------



## copperhead

nitrocellulose lacquer in spray-can form is there in that last link under clear tone finish


----------



## ajcoholic

Ive stated many times in the past, that any type of lacquer (straight nitrocellulose, precatalysed and post cat/acid cure) is available through the manufacturer, John E. Goudey Manufacturing Ltd in Toronto.

They are located at 21 Primrose lane, if memory serves me correct its the west end of the city.

I buy my lacquers from them in 20 litre pails for my furniture business, but I know they also sell spray cans, or litres, or gallons, etc.

Check it out - a lot less $$ since they are the manufacturer.

AJC


----------



## Bird

Tarbender said:


> But they won't/can't ship rattle cans to Canada :smilie_flagge17:


 You can just get it shipped to a border store, provided you're close enough.


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

Driving the nitro accross the border whether one can or a truckload requires paperwork. While it would be somewhat evil - a border agent could charge you with importing explosives. Thats why no one ships it accross the border. The raw material in Nitro requires papers to corss the border. Its not simple paperwork either. Thats why unless you are a wholesaler by the truckload, its just not worth it to ship accross borders.

A can of lacquer is no more dangerous then a can of hairspray for shipping purposes. The reason its a border issue is the raw ingredients can be made into something much more explosive thus its on the list as a highly dangerous substance and being caught at the border without papers is a gamble.

It only takes one border agent with attitude to make the rest of your life quite difficult.


----------



## Tarbender

YJMUJRSRV said:


> Driving the nitro accross the border whether one can or a truckload requires paperwork. While it would be somewhat evil - a border agent could charge you with importing explosives. Thats why no one ships it accross the border. The raw material in Nitro requires papers to corss the border. Its not simple paperwork either. Thats why unless you are a wholesaler by the truckload, its just not worth it to ship accross borders.
> 
> A can of lacquer is no more dangerous then a can of hairspray for shipping purposes. The reason its a border issue is the raw ingredients can be made into something much more explosive thus its on the list as a highly dangerous substance and being caught at the border without papers is a gamble.
> 
> It only takes one border agent with attitude to make the rest of your life quite difficult.



Call UPS, FEDEX, Purolator or anyone else you can think of and ask if they will accept aerosole cans of any commodity (even hairspray), they will not.


----------



## GP_Hawk

FedEx will. It must be shipped as Dangerous Goods/ Consumer Commodity Class 9, or Class 2.1, 2.2 depending on the product.

Thanks for the info about John E. Goudey Manufacturing Ltd in Toronto.


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

Still working on it. Finding a shopping cart that can recognize when someone is outside Canada has been a problem.

Also been working more on guitars. After being 100% private work only I will be offering guitars publicly. One of the first being a limited run of "Blackies"

You can see it here http://lashingguitars.com/blackie.html


----------



## gtrguy

GONE


----------



## YJMUJRSRV

gtrguy said:


> Please be sure to let us know when it's up and running. In the meantime, is the product available for sale before the site is up?
> 
> gtrguy


Thanks for asking. Yes the product is available. I'll put together some 3 packs and get that page running asap. (its the same to ship 3 cans as it is one can thus the 3 pack idea, ie: sealer, clear, amber)


----------



## Udonitron

I am raising this post from the dead...well because it is important 
Just called Cloverdale Paint here in Victoria and they carry a "Pre-Catalyst based Nitro Lacquer".
Anyone know anything about their house branded stuff?
Is it any good and will it harden to a point that over time checking would occur?
I like checking lol.


----------



## WMSInstruments

hey udonitron are you refering to the polyurithane house product? cause i didn't think they carried a nitrocellulose product.........if you are thinking of their polyurithane..... than i'd pass if i were you..... it wont harden, it will give you a real high gloss, but way too soft laquer for guitars


----------



## Lab123

"Campbell Magnalac Pre-catalyzed Lacquer" ....This is maybe what he is referring to....
http://www.nextag.com/campbell-lacquer/products-html...I have bought a gallon and will give it a try.


----------



## Starbuck

I know this is an old thread, but my Dad is refinishing an old guitar (he does violin repair and builds. or Did I should say) and he can no longer get the paint shipped from his regular supplier. Any ideas where this can be bought? I'd need to get it to NS


----------



## al3d

Starbuck said:


> I know this is an old thread, but my Dad is refinishing an old guitar (he does violin repair and builds. or Did I should say) and he can no longer get the paint shipped from his regular supplier. Any ideas where this can be bought? I'd need to get it to NS


U just looking for the Clear?..if so, RICHELIEU has it in many tint and format.


----------



## Starbuck

al3d said:


> U just looking for the Clear?..if so, RICHELIEU has it in many tint and format.


No, he wants to do a tobbacco burst on the top.


----------



## al3d

Starbuck said:


> No, he wants to do a tobbacco burst on the top.


Tobacco burst would use tinted clear really...so should'nt be a problem,


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Keep this thread on subject or it will get closed down. Offending posts have been deleted. Please read the rules on posting


----------



## catguy

Didn't think ReRanch was available in Canada??


----------



## al3d

catguy said:


> Didn't think ReRanch was available in Canada??


it's not. you have to get really sneaky to get some across the border...so when i can..i make large 500$ worth orders at least.


----------



## Nick Burman

As an art school grad and having had way too many discussions about paint types and health concerns, I have NO idea why anyone would want to use something like nitrocellulose. Water based products have come a long way, and it really isn't necessary (as the OP stated) to put romantic notions of what they used 60 years ago over and above your own health. Without your health, you're not going to appreciate the finished product much!
Ok, that's my $0.02.


----------



## al3d

Nick Burman said:


> As an art school grad and having had way too many discussions about paint types and health concerns, I have NO idea why anyone would want to use something like nitrocellulose. Water based products have come a long way, and it really isn't necessary (as the OP stated) to put romantic notions of what they used 60 years ago over and above your own health. Without your health, you're not going to appreciate the finished product much!
> Ok, that's my $0.02.


That's pretty much propagenda all the way trough man. ALL paint are really dangerous...and if wearing proper gear..Nitro is not worst then any of the other i used. Try taking a good wiff of Acrylic paint..and let me know how it makes you feel..


----------



## Nick Burman

Eh? No its not propaganda! Its fact. But you're right, all paint is dangerous if you breath it. So is water. My point is that precaution should be taken with all paints. The pigment is just as dangerous as the vehicle or medium. Many reds are made with cadmium and you don't want to be inhaling metal either.


----------

